# DVI to Pioneer Plasma Doesn't Work



## Mark Schroeder (Oct 5, 2004)

When I cable the 921 to my 503cmx (with the PDA 5002 video card), I get no picture and a message on the screen to the effect of "Invalid Frequency". The manual says the display does not support HDCP, but I didn't think Dish was protecting content. Even if they are, the show I had on surely wasn't protected (news).

Anybody know what might be my problem?
Thanks!


----------



## ajohnson (Jun 28, 2004)

Have you tried all the HD modes in display setup? 480i 480p 720p 1080i? The manual also says something specifically about the cable being DVI-I, but I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## Mark Schroeder (Oct 5, 2004)

I think that DVI-I means it will function as both ditgital (DVI-D) and analog (DVI-A).

Because there is no picture, it is impossible know what display mode is active, let alone change it. But, over the component cable, you get some sort of picture even if the display mode is messed up.

Doesn't the DVI port send an SD picture when the receiver is set to SD mode?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mark Schroeder said:


> I think that DVI-I means it will function as both ditgital (DVI-D) and analog (DVI-A).
> 
> Because there is no picture, it is impossible know what display mode is active, let alone change it. But, over the component cable, you get some sort of picture even if the display mode is messed up.
> 
> Doesn't the DVI port send an SD picture when the receiver is set to SD mode?


Hook a s-video cable between the units and put the 921 in the, "safe mode" or SD. Select from you monitor the correct input for the s-video, then adjust your 921 video to the correct format. Switch back to HD and see it the DVI now works. Do you have component cables connected between you monitor and the 921 also? If so, try disconnecting the component cables from either the 921 or the monitor. If none of this works, it may be a conflict with DVI cable.


----------



## ajohnson (Jun 28, 2004)

So did you plug the 921 back into your plasma after switching modes?


----------



## badkclark (Aug 12, 2004)

Mark Schroeder said:


> Doesn't the DVI port send an SD picture when the receiver is set to SD mode?


The answer to this question is "No." I use DVI to my Panasonic PT-50LC14 monitor, and if I change to SD on the 921, the screen goes blank on my HDMI/DVI input. I change to my S-Video or RCA and I see the image.


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

I believe the problem is purely an HDCP one. I have the same setup as you and the same situation exists.
I am not certain, but I believe that all DVI signals from the 921 contain HDCP; it's just that the HDCP information is different for different programs. That is why you can't see even non-protected programs; they still have HDCP info, it just doesn't say "don't record this." The 5002 can't understand any HDCP at all.
The Aurora card will work, I think.


----------

